# NECI vs. JWU & Culinary vs. Pastry



## automne (Apr 9, 2011)

So I've ruled out PICA in Vancouver because it would be far too much a pain  to go through moving across North America, into another country, and all the red tape that comes with it just to go to culinary school for a year. I'm now debating between NECI and JWU - Providence. Both are going to cost the same and both have very good reputations. I've been looking at student-teacher ratios, the cities of Providence and Montpelier, graduation rates, student satisfaction, and other necessary details. I'm open to hearing the pros and cons of both, especially from those who have/are currently attending these schools and who has lived in the areas of both cities.

Also, I'm considering a career as a food editor and am wondering if it would behoove me to reconsider doing Baking & Pastry Arts and do Culinary Arts instead.

Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## whiz (Oct 11, 2011)

If you want to be a food editor, culinary arts would be the smarter option. Becoming a food editor is a difficult thing to do though. There's tons of competition. Do you have a college degree already? If so, and you want to be a food editor, it might make more sense to get into a masters gastronomy program. Boston U has one, as does NYU, Chatham, and JWU for 2012 apparently.


----------



## cheftux (Oct 12, 2011)

To be completely honest, I really don't believe you need a culinary degree to be a food editor. You might have an advantage over those who don't have it, but in my opinion a culinary degree is to learn how to cook so you can move into the kitchen. I definitely wouldn't waste money over a associates degree if all you'd like to do is write, get a english degree somewhere else./img/vbsmilies/smilies/confused.gif

But as far as JWU being a good culinary school, yeah it's definitely good. If you end up coming out here within the next few trimesters let me know (Dec-May) I can try and give you some pointers about the city as well as some good chefs to pick for classes, and the ones to avoid!

Good luck!!
:tux


----------

